# About The FN2000



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is it true that they were going to sell a civilian version not the p90 but one that looks just like the FN2000 is this true or was i just reading a bogus column


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Agent 47 said:


> Is it true that they were going to sell a civilian version not the p90 but one that looks just like the FN2000 is this true or was i just reading a bogus column


Currently, there are ALREADY civilian versions of the P90 and FN2000.

They are the FS2000 and PS90. They have been out for a while now (I got my PS90 in Dec 2006, and they had already been out for quite a while before that). There will also be a version of the FS2000 with the stock FN Optic (to look like the FN2000) released next year.

Come here if ya wanna learn more: www.fnforum.net - FN is taking an active role in our site now and is conducting Q&A sessions a few times a month.


----------



## Agent 47 (Aug 16, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Currently, there are ALREADY civilian versions of the P90 and FN2000.
> 
> They are the FS2000 and PS90. They have been out for a while now (I got my PS90 in Dec 2006, and they had already been out for quite a while before that). There will also be a version of the FS2000 with the stock FN Optic (to look like the FN2000) released next year.
> 
> Come here if ya wanna learn more: www.fnforum.net - FN is taking an active role in our site now and is conducting Q&A sessions a few times a month.


so it hasn't been released yet ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The FS2000 IS out right now - but it has an optic rail, and U mount your own optic.

The version that uses the factor optic will not be out until next year. From what I have heard, the factory optic is not that great. U'd be better off with the current released version and put your own thing on it.

Also, the two versions will not be interchangeable. U won't be able to buy the factory optic for the flattop version.


----------

